#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Rebar Tier - Μηχάνημα αυτοματοποιημένου εργοταξιακού δεσίματος οπλισμού

## SMBD

---

----------


## dim

***** έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία για αυτό με το αυτόματο δέσιμο του οπλισμού;

----------


## tmoug

Δες αυτό:

----------

georgecv, kobaksev, nicolas, Pappos

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που δείχνεις στο βίντεο tmoug δείχνει πολύ μικρό και εύχρηστο.
Είχα δει παλιότερα σε εκθέσεις (Infacoma) ανάλογα μηχανήματα αλλά αρκετά πιο ογκώδη και δύσχρηστα.

Η διάκριση των εργαλείων αυτών γίνεται ανάλογα με το τι διαμέτρους μπορούν να δέσουν (μέχρι πχ Φ16), πόσα σίδερα μαζί (2 ή 3), και τι είδος δεσίματος κάνουν.
Θα ψάξω να βρω κάποια διαφημιστικά να τα ανεβάσω.

Παρόλο δε που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στις εκθέσεις δεν τα έχω δει σε κανένα εργοτάξιο ιδιωτικού τουλάχιστον έργου.
Εσείς που ασχολείστε περισσότερο με κατασκευή;

----------


## Pappos

Για το δέσιμο δεν είναι και τόσο καλό όπως το πρώτο με τα τύμπανα. 
Για δέσιμο (αν έχετε δει μερικοί κάνουν καλό δέσιμο και πολύ γρήγορα) δεν θα το επέλεγα.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Αν ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα δεσίματος δε γίνει πιο μικρό σε όγκο, δεν έχει νόημα.Επίσης τα 3000 είναι πάρα πολλά.....

----------

